# So I was playing with my whizzer the other night...



## bikewhorder (Jul 18, 2012)

And I discovered why i have no compression.  Turns our my exhaust valve is stuck open.  Any one have any advice based on past experience before try to get it unstuck? -Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2012)

Soak stem area with kroil or PB blaster. for couple days. gently tap top middle of valve with a plastic mallet or a1/2' wood dowel and small hammer. see if it lowers, if not re-soak and then apply a bit of heat with propane torch. then try tapping again. If didn't move at first, try turning crank 90' and try again(may be at top of cam lobe). Reason it got stuck up in first place probably due to original owner not making sure compression release was indeed un released into valve down position). This is important when putting the bike away for more than a day....don't want any more stress on the spring than necessary.....


----------



## mason_man (Jul 18, 2012)

This method has worked for me.

Ray


----------

